# Forum Disclaimer



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

The Case Against Circumcision:

The opinions offered at Mothering.com and MotheringDotCommunity are for informational purposes only and are not intended to be a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always seek the advice of a qualified healthcare provider with any questions you may have regarding a medical condition. Never disregard professional medical advice or delay in seeking care because of something you have read here.

At _Mothering_, we focus on topics from a natural point of view. We recognize parents as experts and seek to provide truly helpful information upon which parents can make informed choices. Our discussions on the boards are about the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support and information.

*Requests for Heath Information*
Discussion should focus on requests for information, personal experience and support rather than requests for a diagnosis, prognosis or personalized treatment plan that could be construed as medical advice.

*Responses to Health Questions*
In an effort to avoid giving the appearance of offering medical advice, we ask that members attempt to respond to health-related questions with general information regarding conditions, alternative approaches and/or evidence-based research rather than offering specific personal instruction. Members are welcome to share their personal experiences and opinions, but please avoid telling others what they "should" do in their unique situation. Trust members to make their own personal healthcare decisions, in conjunction with a trained care provider as necessary.

Phrases like in my experience, you might consider, many find, research shows, studies find, some find xyz successful/helpful, you could try, etc. are all helpful ways to provide information and express personal opinion rather than personalized instruction.

Quote:

*Providing medical advice:* _You should immediately administer _____ or you have xyz condition and should start taking _______._

vs.

*Providing information:* _You might consider applying ______ or offering______, many parents find that _____works well for _____ and here is how I personally determine if one needs medical attention (provide information or link)._


----------

